# tripping on back leg whilst being schooled??



## cob&onion (22 April 2011)

Whilst schooling a horse i know occasionally (about once/twice in every schooling session) sort of trips on his back leg? its hard to explain but its as if the leg sort of collapses or trips? it happens in trot, horse ridden on surface but surface can be slightly uneven and deep in certain parts (but not so bad to maybe cause this reaction)........never does it out hacking.
Any ideas?


----------



## friesianfan69 (22 April 2011)

Ellie does this to so im also interested to read any replies


----------



## Snowysadude (22 April 2011)

I could just be that your horse is weak behind or not engaging his hind quaters so needs more work to get him round and step underneath himself (use his bum!) or just something he does!

A few horses with medical conditions that I know that trip behind had OCD in the stifle or wobblers - but I higly doubt it will be either of those as if OCD your horse would be lame behind and if wobblers it would be incredibly weak behind/unable to step under itself evenly when turned in a circle etc


----------



## ThePony (22 April 2011)

Snowysadude said:



			I could just be that your horse is weak behind or not engaging his hind quaters so needs more work to get him round and step underneath himself (use his bum!) or just something he does!
		
Click to expand...

This^^  My mare occasionally does it when she isn't paying attention and working properly, just a short of 'miss' on a hind if that makes sense? She never does it when working properly!  I would work on exercises to get him to use his power from behind, so lots of transitions, circles and serpentines and reacting correctly to half halts should all help.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (22 April 2011)

Mine has a tendency to do this if he is not engaging his hind-quarters - I describe it as he leaves a leg behind. He has had an sacro-iliac injury which I have to manage which is why he does it. 

So as others have said likely to be weak behind for some reason including just not being very fit or has never really been asked to work over his back and engage hind-quarters properly. As well as all the exercises people have recommended I would also ensure any schooling session didn't go on until he was too tired - short and sweet to strengthen without causing strain or more tripping.


----------



## tallyho! (22 April 2011)

Yep definitely agree... when I was bringing my chap back into work and I wasn't asking for much engagement (long time off, slowly does it) he did this too. I worried, thought he had spavin!! Now, after nearly 5 months (yay) we're there and the tripping has stopped.


----------



## wellsat (22 April 2011)

Without wanting to panic you it was the only real sign that my horse had PSD. He didn't trip very often and did it less when he was concentrating so I assumed it was nothing but it turned out the poor boy was in pain.


----------



## friesianfan69 (5 April 2012)

What is PSD?


----------



## Dab (5 April 2012)

sussexbythesea said:



			Mine has a tendency to do this if he is not engaging his hind-quarters - I describe it as he leaves a leg behind. He has had an sacro-iliac injury which I have to manage which is why he does it. 

So as others have said likely to be weak behind for some reason including just not being very fit or has never really been asked to work over his back and engage hind-quarters properly. As well as all the exercises people have recommended I would also ensure any schooling session didn't go on until he was too tired - short and sweet to strengthen without causing strain or more tripping.
		
Click to expand...

could be this^^ does he also drag a toe in walk? You could get somebody to help you do a flexion test, leg stretched out behind to test if sacro-iliac problem, hold in this position for a least 30 secs then immediate trot off on hard surface and look for lameness in first few strides. 
Off to get my lad checked with vets this arvo because he has this exact problem and is lame with this flexion test. He slightly drags a back toe and it is getting worse, we have been managing with physio but this time around we have decided on a proper check and diagnosis.


----------



## JustKickOn (5 April 2012)

What is the surface? We have wood chip at the yard, and in the corners it can get a little deep and the horses lose their back leg a bit due to surface slipping underneath them.

Or he's just being lazy?

If it is causing you concern though, get it checked out.


----------



## Brightbay (5 April 2012)

Mine has a tendency to do this if he is not engaging his hind-quarters - I describe it as he leaves a leg behind. He has had an sacro-iliac injury which I have to manage which is why he does it.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, mine too.  He also has a "sticky stifle"... not quite the same as proper Upwardly Fixated Patella, but it is sometimes just slightly slow to release, so there's a delay as his hind leg releases and then comes forward.  I think the two (stifle and sacroiliac) are linked.

The "disappearing back end" is most noticable when trotting downhill.

Agree, it often comes with worn or squared off hind toes.


----------



## Amymay (5 April 2012)

friesianfan69 said:



			What is PSD?
		
Click to expand...

It's Proximal suspensory desmitis, which is injury to the upper suspensory ligament.

OP, you need to get your vet out for a little look - as this was the problem with my horse too.


----------



## jangles (5 April 2012)

My horse had this too, it got progressively worse in the school although he was always fine out hacking, he is going up to Rossdales next week for a bonescan.  Suspects are PSD, locking patella, sacro-illiac injury or something in the pelvis.  Vet, physio and chiro have all checked his back, he trots up sound even after flexions but the 'tripping' isn't better even on bute.  We always assumed it was just him not engaging properly while schooling, he'd happily do a full up BE Novice xc!


----------



## Amymay (5 April 2012)

jangles said:



			My horse had this too, it got progressively worse in the school although he was always fine out hacking,
		
Click to expand...

Yep this was my experience too.  Sound as a pound on the road.


----------



## Penny Less (5 April 2012)

Horse on our yard does this out hacking. Has had hocks injected for spavin  and seems perfectly sound otherwise, wonder if it is to do with this.


----------



## CMI (23 February 2013)

jangles said:



			My horse had this too, it got progressively worse in the school although he was always fine out hacking, he is going up to Rossdales next week for a bonescan.  Suspects are PSD, locking patella, sacro-illiac injury or something in the pelvis.  Vet, physio and chiro have all checked his back, he trots up sound even after flexions but the 'tripping' isn't better even on bute.  We always assumed it was just him not engaging properly while schooling, he'd happily do a full up BE Novice xc!
		
Click to expand...


What was the cause of your horse's tripping? Did they find a diagnosis? How is he now?


----------



## Shadow the Reindeer (23 February 2013)

Setting up trotting poles helps, my lad can be lazy with his back legs, and I found this has really helped improve his way of going in the school.


----------

